# NYC Golden Owners???



## WLR

Geee, I guess the silence was deafening.....there's about 3 or 4 of us over here in NJ.
There is a MeetUp group known as The Westchester/Fairfield Golden Retriver Meetup Group and also The Long Island Labrador and Golden Retriever Meetup Group.
Been to a couple of the W/F get togethers and had a good time with good people.


----------



## MittaBear

Aww, Jackson is a cutie! I wish I could, but don't think I could ever attempt to drive into Manhattan. I live pretty close by in northern NJ...but only take public transportation into the city.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Hi! We are in Queens. The closest Golden Retriever group is in Westchester. We really dont attend since one of our dogs gets awfully carsick. There are PLENTY of great dog parks in Manhattan though!

The Westchester/Fairfield Golden Retriever Meetup Group (Pleasantville, NY) - Meetup


----------



## Judi

Where is it in Westchester?


----------



## samchu_mammy

Hi there, we live on Long Island, but we go to park in Queens. Since we always go to the same park every weekend, we have a few golden retriever friends there. If you are interested to meet up, definitely PM me~


----------



## Jax's Mom

What park do you go to?


----------



## Judi

Jax's Mom said:


> Hi! We are in Queens. The closest Golden Retriever group is in Westchester. We really dont attend since one of our dogs gets awfully carsick. There are PLENTY of great dog parks in Manhattan though!
> 
> The Westchester/Fairfield Golden Retriever Meetup Group (Pleasantville, NY) - Meetup


Where is the Westchester group?


----------



## Jax's Mom

The Westchester/Fairfield Golden Retriever Meetup Group (Pleasantville, NY) - Meetup


----------



## Judi

I just got more info when I looked up.


----------



## Lola212

whrbie2001 said:


> Hey any other golden owners in NYC on this board??? We are settling down in Manhattan come September and interested in touching base with any existing golden/lab groups in the city or potentially starting one. We've been part of a monthly Golden Playgroup in Jackon, Mississippi this past year and it has been a fantastic experience...6-12 golden owners meeting every month so the dogs can play and the owners can meet and hang out. Post here if you know of a group or are interested in being part of one!
> 
> Included a pic of our boy (Jackson) from a few months back with his favorite playtime toy.


Hello! we live in Manhattan and are getting our pup in a few weeks...did you start/find a group? I would love to connect with other NYC golden owners, as I have some questions about training in the city/apt. thanks!


----------



## pzeidan0

*NYC Golden here!*

We got Sully a month ago. He's now 5 and a half months old He's a rescue from a puppy mill in Iowa and is taking to training really well. We live on the upper east side and use the dog park at Charles Shurz park on the east river. He comes to Westchester with me every morning ( I bring him to work) and in the mornings we take a walk in the woods. But we'd love to know more golden owners in the city.


----------



## gdgli

I'm in Queens, near the Nassau border. I got my first golden 31 years ago. It's not Manhattan but still in the city.


----------



## whrbie2001

We're thinking it might be time to start up a regular Golden playgroup. We're down in West Village and have connected with several other goldens/golden owners in our neighborhood. Just today, we were out tromping in the snow with Jackson and met a 2-year-old Golden who lives on our block and a 9-week old Golden puppy who lives a few blocks north of us. Add in the posters here and it's realistic to think we can start out with 4-6 goldens meeting up on a regular basis, maybe once or twice a month, and grow the group from there. Two obvious ideas we had for meetups were 1) picking a dogpark at a time that isn't busy (e.g. the Leroy St. Park in evening hours) for an off-leash play session or 2) a group walk in a place like Central Park or down Hudson River Park promenade. 

Please post or send us a message with ideas on logistics and locations!


----------



## Lola212

Sounds great! Hudson will not be ready until he has his final vaccinations in late March (just in time for the nice weather!). We are in Chelsea, so the Leroy St. Park or Hudson River works well for us. If we can find a doggie-friendly taxi we would love to do Central Park on occasion as well. 

I also often run into golden owners on our block, so down the road after all the logistics are figured out I could mention it to them as well. 

As far as coordinating, does anyone know if there is a way to start a group on this forum?

Looking forward to meeting Jackson, Sully and all the others!


----------



## pzeidan0

I love it!
I dont know if this is legal or what, but I've checked with the MTA website and it doesnt really say anything about it, but I've been taking Sully with me on the subway all over the city! This saturday we went from the upper east side to brooklyn to visit friends. People on the train are amazed at how well behaved he is (he just sits under my legs and watches)
anyway, I love the west village and I'd love to be a part of a group! Should i post something on craigslist? I'm open to any suggestions.
Paul


----------



## pzeidan0

Oh and about the subway thing, I've passed MTA cops and no one has said anything to me regarding riding the trains. ON the other hand, he will be a certified therapy dog in less than 5 weeks which will allow him to ride without hassle.


----------



## Lola212

Great to know about the subway!! Does Metro North allow all size dogs (I assume this is how you get to Westchester)? 

Would love to hear more about the steps you took to get Sully certified as a therapy dog. I've been looking into the Delta Society. 

An idea for coordinating: Once we establish a group of people, we can use doodle (Doodle: easy scheduling) to schedule meet-up dates. Basically, the owner of the group posts potential dates and the members indicate which days/times would work best for them. The dates that worked for most people would be selected for meet-ups. (I used this system for book-club and it worked out quite well).

Looking forward to it!


----------



## whrbie2001

Doodle seems like a good way to plan meetups. I think maintaining a group email list will also be handy. The playgroup we belonged to in Mississippi used the list to communicate other pet-related topics (e.g. a new pet class in town or a food recall warning or one member was going out of town and needed help housing his/her golden in the meantime) beyond just the regular play sessions. Pet resources were a lot more limited down there than here but still likely useful.


----------



## Lola212

Sounds great - I believe you still have my email from our previous discussion?

Quick (unrelated) question: which groomer do you use and how often do you go? Lastly, approximately how much does it cost?

Thanks!


----------



## whrbie2001

Yes we have your info and we're excited to meet Hudson. Actually added a new recruit to the group this morning in the form of a 5-year-old rescue female who put the brakes on a block away to wait for Jackson to catch up and say hello. 

We go to Towne House Grooming on 8th Ave between 24th and 25th. The woman who runs the place (Ellie) is very nice and she actually knows how to groom our cat well, which is why we go there but Jackson is always super happy going in and out and we like the results. I think the standard golden package is ~$85. That includes a bath, cleaning of the ears, nail trim, trimming the hair around toes and underbelly, and expressing the glands...we ask them not to give Jackson a full-on haircut or shave so I can't speak to how well they do that if that's what you're looking for.

We generally go once a month unless the weather forces us to take him more often. He's going in next weekend given the rain/snow we've had. Beyond that, we occasionally give him a basic bath in our apartment if needed plus we clean his ears and brush his teeth about every other day.


----------



## whrbie2001

Any objections to including a few golden doodles in the group? It's the only other breed we've encountered that consistently has similar personality/energy to the purebred golden and Jackson has several golden doodle friends in the West Village. Figure it will help boost our numbers at the outset without disrupting the chemistry. 

Also for reference when it gets hot in the summer: Open (Social) Swim | Water4Dogs.com
It's not free so not suggesting it as a regular activity for the playgroup, more a reference if you're looking for a place to take your golden swimming. Prospect Park in Brooklyn has part of its water roped off for dogs, that's the only free swimming I know of in NYC.


----------



## Lola212

No objections here! Thanks for the swim info, sounds like lots of fun. 

When do you think the first meet-up will take place? I have yet to recruit any of the golden owners in my neighborhood simply because it would be a little odd for me to mention it w/out having a dog  , BUT, we are getting Hudson this SATURDAY!!

Really looking forward to this group!


----------



## whrbie2001

OK we're prepping the intro email for the group and in the process of assembling some possible dates for an initial meetup in March. When is Hudson done with vaccines and ready to be added to the active roster???

So far we have in addition to your pup:
- 1 5-year-old female golden
- 3 1-2 year-old female goldens
- 1 2-year-old male golden (ours)
- 1 16-week-old female golden puppy
- 3 golden doodles 2 years and under


----------



## Lola212

Sounds great!! Hudson's final round of vaccinations will be March 27th. 

He can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## inge

pzeidan0 said:


> Oh and about the subway thing, I've passed MTA cops and no one has said anything to me regarding riding the trains. ON the other hand, he will be a certified therapy dog in less than 5 weeks which will allow him to ride without hassle.


I read on the MTA website that service animals are welcome. A therapy dog is not a service animal. Small animals can be taken on the subway. Metro north is indeed an exception, there you can take any size dog, as long as he is well behaved. I take Tess into New York quite frequently, on the train.


----------



## GRTigger

I don't go to any groups or meet up or anything but I bring my golden retriever to the dog park in brooklyn, NY. its on 86th st and 10th ave.


----------



## craighmarshall

Central Park either east side or west side any morning from 6:00am to 9:00am is loaded with Goldens. Just walk around and you will find different groups throughout. Dogs are off lead and all are either running or laying down panting. 

Central Park is a MUST with your Goldie


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ

Wish I was a bit closer as I'd need to take a NJ Transit Train to NY Penn Station and then the MTA subway with TWO Goldens LOL! :doh: I'm from South Jersey (where "Jersey Shore" is filmed) and I have two male Goldens... 2-yrs old and a 6-month old.

I belong to the Jersey Shore Retriever Group on Meetup but haven't attending any get-togethers yet. In case anyone ever ventures out to South Jersey, they plan swimming meetups at Sandy Hook, Atlantic Highlands, Manasquan Dog Beach and Cattus Island Park (Toms River). 

I've been to the Manasquan Inlet Dog Beach (Fishermans Cove) and it is a dog paradise for Goldens. Not officially off leash but the majority seem to be. My 2 year old was in heaven...can't wait to take the puppy for his first visit next month.


----------



## samchu_mammy

NJ is more dog friendly in turns of beach. Living on Long Island, we still have to go all the way east if we walk to take Sam to beach :doh:


----------



## WLR

Hmmmm, CP might be a new place to visit with Piper. 
She's never been to NYC and I'm only 25 miles west.
Would have to be early on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Kmullen

whrbie2001 said:


> Hey any other golden owners in NYC on this board??? We are settling down in Manhattan come September and interested in touching base with any existing golden/lab groups in the city or potentially starting one. We've been part of a monthly Golden Playgroup in Jackon, Mississippi this past year and it has been a fantastic experience...6-12 golden owners meeting every month so the dogs can play and the owners can meet and hang out. Post here if you know of a group or are interested in being part of one!
> 
> Included a pic of our boy (Jackson) from a few months back with his favorite playtime toy.


 
Was the group put on By the Beasley's (Carol and Sam) by any chance??? I know they have a golden meet up group in Jackson with Betsy, Bevo and others.

Just wondering


----------



## hollysmom

pzeidan0 said:


> We got Sully a month ago. He's now 5 and a half months old He's a rescue from a puppy mill in Iowa and is taking to training really well. We live on the upper east side and use the dog park at Charles Shurz park on the east river. He comes to Westchester with me every morning ( I bring him to work) and in the mornings we take a walk in the woods. But we'd love to know more golden owners in the city.


 
Hi I live on the UES. I have a golden puppy who is 4 months old. I would love to get together for play date. Send me a note and I will send email


----------



## BrycesMom

hi,

I cannot private message because I only have 9 posts (I guess it is a GR Forum bot). I am getting my new pup (yay!) on July 3. When he is fully vaccinated, we'd love to join. We're on the UWS. 

thanks!
Sharon


----------



## hollysmom

*Playdate NYC*



BrycesMom said:


> hi,
> 
> I cannot private message because I only have 9 posts (I guess it is a GR Forum bot). I am getting my new pup (yay!) on July 3. When he is fully vaccinated, we'd love to join. We're on the UWS.
> 
> thanks!
> Sharon


 Hi Sharon, you can email me at [email protected]. Congrats on the new pup! Shelby is now 5 months old. Once your pup gets alll of his shots, lets see if we can meet in the park for a playdate. Michele


----------



## whrbie2001

Our playgroup has been up and running since March. We've been meeting at the Leroy Street Dog Park every Tuesday (this Tuesday at 8PM) and we generally get 4-5 dogs out each week although we've had 10-12 at a few sessions. That may be a bit far for folks on the UWS or UES without a friendly cab driver but if anyone is interested in making the trek down, we are there every week!

And yes, the golden playgroup in Mississippi was run by the Beasleys, who do a fantastic job.


----------



## BrycesMom

hollysmom said:


> Hi Sharon, you can email me at [email protected]. Congrats on the new pup! Shelby is now 5 months old. Once your pup gets alll of his shots, lets see if we can meet in the park for a playdate. Michele


Thanks! I'll give you a shout when he's ready. He's doing great.


----------



## Judi

Nice idea!


----------



## Obiscus

Hey all - just seeing this. We're on the UWS and are usually in the Park every morning with ours. She's about a year and a half and sticks to the Great Lawn loop area. Would be fun to meet up if we haven't already.


----------



## Harlie

Long Island here


----------



## Harlie

Any golden owners doing a play date in Calverton's New dog park on Long Island?


----------



## tuckeredout

Harlie said:


> Any golden owners doing a play date in Calverton's New dog park on Long Island?


I usually go to Long Island every couple of months with my golden to visit family.. Is that the dog park behind the old K-Mart or is that a different one? I've looked up dog parks in the past but the ones I saw said that you needed a badge and to pay a monthly/yearly fee to get in.. Is it that one? If not, I'd be interested in meeting up once my guy is neutered because right now he isn't so interested in playing... :doh:


----------



## Harlie

*long island dog park*

The one in middle island is different than the one I'm referring to. It's down 25 toward riverhead. It's down near that ballpark they started and never finished. Open to all. The only thing I'm concerned about is, because its open to all, you don't know if ppl bring pets with no shots or sick.


----------



## samchu_mammy

Not sure how far are you into the Island, Nassau or Suffolk, there's a new dog park in Eisenhower Park. one section for small dogs, one for big. 



tuckeredout said:


> I usually go to Long Island every couple of months with my golden to visit family.. Is that the dog park behind the old K-Mart or is that a different one? I've looked up dog parks in the past but the ones I saw said that you needed a badge and to pay a monthly/yearly fee to get in.. Is it that one? If not, I'd be interested in meeting up once my guy is neutered because right now he isn't so interested in playing... :doh:


----------

